# Technic harness



## AndrewEngineer (Nov 30, 2013)

Really want to switch the amp on my car and seen a bazillion posts on this board about Technic's harness and it looks very seamless & easy!

I sent a PM on 4/9 and a follow up on 4/13 but haven't heard anything. Does it normally take awhile to get a response or to order?

Are there other options? Last resort I'll go to a shop and have them hard wire, but I'd prefer to use the harness and DIY.

_Technic: hoping you see this _

Thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, I had to clean my inbox as it was full. Most probably your message was deleted by mistake.

Please send a PM with the last 7-digits of your VIN, what your are planning to upgrade in detail and it will be answered shortly.



AndrewEngineer said:


> Really want to switch the amp on my car and seen a bazillion posts on this board about Technic's harness and it looks very seamless & easy!
> 
> I sent a PM on 4/9 and a follow up on 4/13 but haven't heard anything. Does it normally take awhile to get a response or to order?
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewEngineer (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent PM. Thanks!


----------



## dieselbimmer11 (May 15, 2014)

Is this for a stereo amp upgrade?


2011 Platinum Gray Metallic X5 35d


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah that's what it's for... plug and play stuff without having to cut/modify your factory harness. The new Technic cable/harness is to intercept the audio/sound, extend it to your new processor and/or amp in the trunk, and then extend/send the sound back into the factory harness to the various door speakers (use your existing or upgraded speakers). I received mine from Technic 2 or 3 days ago. I have also ordered my dsp/amp from Germany and it hasn't arrived yet (even if it arrives I can't install it right away until I find the time or eventually drop everything and go work on it lol). 

Anyways the Technic PnP stuff is a huge box with lots of thick cables/harnesses. It's great quality and well made stuff!! The cables are color coded matching the bimmer's factory harness. Even each signal name is labeled/printed right on each wire! Shipping is free/included for local USA addresses (it was priority mail air for me since it was coast to coast). 

You do have to separately buy/install your own thick power and ground cables along with a fuse/holder for your new amp (this varies with the audio equipment that you're installing).


----------



## dieselbimmer11 (May 15, 2014)

Would this be a suitable solution for being able to add a sub to the left rear panel in the cargo area?


2011 Platinum Gray Metallic X5 35d


----------



## dieselbimmer11 (May 15, 2014)

Obviously with it's own amp.


2011 Platinum Gray Metallic X5 35d


----------



## dieselbimmer11 (May 15, 2014)

Also I wouldn't mind adding an additional amp to the factory amp. Are you guys using factory amps or does it matter?


2011 Platinum Gray Metallic X5 35d


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

A small/medium sub may fit in the corner along with a new amp if you have estimated the space/arrangement there and it looks good to you.

If it's just a mono amp for a new sub in the corner (not upgrading the amp for the door speakers) then it's a much simpler setup/cabling. Just tap into the sub/wires under the front seats where the subs are located. In this case we really don't need a Technic cable even though he's a nice guy and makes great cables. You just have to modify (solder or tap) into the factory harness under the seats and you're all set.

If you're adding a new amp for the door speakers, then the Technic cable will be much easier. Some audio shops out there do it everyday without a Technic cable - just lots of patching work behind the dash/headunit/trunk/amp and sometimes have to fish new wires thru the door jambs too. (Maybe after you study the connections at the BMW door jambs, you will want this Technic cable real fast like I did lol). In other words, if it's a self-DIY I would get the Technic harness. If it's a store install, don't worry... they will get it in or get it to work. Usually we have to worry unless it's some award-winning install shop. 

Anyways just PM him the last 7 digits of your vehicle's VIN and he will show you a few options/choices and examples, and you can go from there if you are adding an amp for the speakers all around.


----------



## dieselbimmer11 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I may just add the sub and amp by tapping into the factory sub wires and splurge for the additional amp later on.


2011 Platinum Gray Metallic X5 35d


----------



## 750 Li (Aug 9, 2015)

Who is Technic?


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Technic is Elias V. J. 
A nice gentleman. Just search/PM him by that username here. Expensive but super high quality stuff.


----------

